# Option du calendrier mensuel sur iPhone



## xx-flo-xx (28 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai plusieurs événements et tout mon horaire dans l'application calendrier (Version: iPhone iOS 11.4).
Lorsque je clique sur une date précise je vois l'évènement avec la pastille de couleur appropriée.
Mais en vue "calendrier du mois sur toute la page", ces pastilles n'apparaissent pas. 
J'ai juste des petits points gris en dessous de chaque date. A quoi correspondent ces points? Sachant qu'il y en a en dessous de chaque date.

*N'y a t-il pas moyen de faire apparaître les pastilles de couleurs en dessous des dates lorsque l'on se trouve sur la visualisation du calendrier du mois?*
Cela permettrait d'avoir une vue d'ensemble sur le mois avec les jours ou des événements, rdv, ... sont prévus.
Dans le cas contraire: existe-il une application qui peut répondre à ce critère?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## r e m y (28 Juin 2018)

Il y a un point gris dès qu'il y a un événement sur le jour considéré.


----------



## xx-flo-xx (28 Juin 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Il y a un point gris dès qu'il y a un événement sur le jour considéré.



Merci. 
J'imagine qu'il n'y a pas moyen de faire apparaitre les points en couleurs en fonction des catégories d'évènements?
Y a t-il une application qui fait ça?


----------



## r e m y (28 Juin 2018)

Non pas possible d'avoir des points dans la couleur du calendrier auquel ils correspondent ...
(Et je ne connais pas les autres applications susceptibles de remplacer le calendrier installé par défaut. Il y en a, mais je ne sais pas ce qu'elles valent, ne les utilisant pas)


----------



## xx-flo-xx (28 Juin 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Non pas possible d'avoir des points dans la couleur du calendrier auquel ils correspondent ...
> (Et je ne connais pas les autres applications susceptibles de remplacer le calendrier installé par défaut. Il y en a, mais je ne sais pas ce qu'elles valent, ne les utilisant pas)



Un tout grand merci malgré tout pour l’info.
Je vais continuer mes recherches.


----------



## chicken (12 Novembre 2021)

Hello,

J’ai besoin de savoir un truc, dans l’application calendrier, sur le visuel principal avec tous les jours de la semaine, dès qu’on ajoute un événement il y a un petit point gris qui nous informe d’un événement ce jour là, puis quand on clique sur le jour on accède au détail heure par heure.

Ma question est: est il possible de modifier la couleur des points gris qui informe d’un événement tel jour?

Je sais que dans les réglages on peut modifier la couleur de l’évènement, qui sera visible lorsque l’on clique sur le jour mais moi je veux juste modifier ces points gris…

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Chris K (12 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Non, à ma connaissance on ne peut pas. Tout cas j’ai jamais trouvé l’option qui permet de le faire.


----------



## chicken (13 Novembre 2021)

Chris K a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Non, à ma connaissance on ne peut pas. Tout cas j’ai jamais trouvé l’option qui permet de le faire.


Ok merci pour ta réponse.


----------

